# Fotomontage zu Weihnachten



## Boernemann (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

als Anfänger habe ich vor meiner Freundin einen selbstgemachten s/w-Fotokalender zu Weihnachten zu schenken. Leider habe ich es verpaßt über das Jahr orderntliche Aufnahmen zu machen, so dass ich jetzt ein wenig schummeln muß! Es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet, wie ich die Bilder noch ein wenig "perfektionieren" könnte bzw. an welchen Stellschrauben ich noch drehen müßte um ein besseres Ergebnis zu erhalten!

Ich benutze übrigens Corel Photo-Paint 12, aber bin auch bereit für bessere Ergebnisse Gimp zu benutzen bzw. Picture Publisher 8 hätte ich auch noch auf dem Rechner!

Danke für eure Mithilfe und hoffentlich zahlreiche Beteiligung!

Nun zum ersten Bild ... noch in bunt, aber in der Endversion soll es s/w werden


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich kenne resp. nutze die drei genannten Programm zwar nicht, aber sollten doch wohl eine Effekt-Funktion "S/W"-Bild haben, oder nicht ?

Danach könntest Du nach Belieben Helligkeit, Kontrast, Schärfe etc. einstellen ......

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Boernemann (14. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Klaus, aber das mit dem s/w bekomm ich schon hin  ... ich denke nur, daß wenn man ein gutes Ergebnis in bunt hinbekommt, daß es in s/w einen noch besseren Eindruck hinterläßt. 
Von daher ist mein Anspruch in bunt ein gutes Bild hinzubekommen, damit es in s/w noch besser aussieht!

MfG Björn


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin Björn,

hmmm ... dann verstehe ich Deine Frage wohl nicht 
Willst Du nun die farbigen oder die S/W-Bilder verbessern?

Du solltest bei den Farbaufnahmen auf jeden Fall mal mit Farbe, Helligkeit, Kontrast, Schärfe etc. herumprobieren ......

Allerdings habe ich keine keine wirkliche Erfahrung damit, was sich wie auf die S/Ws auswirkt, vermute aber mal, dass vor allem mehr Kontrast hilfreich sein könnte 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Boernemann (14. Dezember 2009)

Also meine Frage geht dahin:

Wie kann ich meine Fotomontage noch realistischer gestalten ... 

anderer Schattenwurf
anderer Kontrast, Helligkeit oder Intensität am Hintergrund oder mir
weichere Übergänge
andere Auflösung
andere Farben
usw.

... und da ich davon ausgehe, daß es schwieriger ist eine farbige Fotomontage gut hinzubekommen als ein s/w-Bild, möchte ich gerne es bunt möglichst perfekt machen, damit es dann hinterher in s/w perfekt ist! 

MfG Björn


----------



## oskar55 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Boernemann,

einfach deine eigene Liste abarbeiten:

- Schatten etwas kürzer, weicher Übergang
- Kontrast etc. anpassen
- Weiche Übergänge
- andere Auflösung ? wozu?
- andere Farben ? es soll doch s/w werden, dann würde ich Kontraste und 
  Graustufen im s/w-Bild einstellen

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## Benihipe (15. Dezember 2009)

ich hätte da noch einen vorschlag du könntest das Bild vielleicht bei abload hochladen und dann könnte dir das jemand mit Phtoshop nach deinen vorgaben verändern. Am besten würde das mit Informations und Bildaustausch per icq/msn oder skype funktionieren =)


----------



## Benihipe (15. Dezember 2009)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=neu-2bp71.jpg 


ich hab mal kurz das Bild bissle bearbeitet, da kannste mal schauen wie es schwarz weiß so in der Art aussehen würde

MFG Ben


----------



## AG-Pictures (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ben

Du solltest den Weichzeichner in der Wiese weglassen, sieht nicht gut aus.

Deinen Schatten finde ich noch etwas zu hart. Ich benutze Photoshop CS4, also kann ich dir nur sagen was ich in Photoshop machen würde.

Auf der Ebene mit dem Schatten würde ich den Gauschen Weichzeichner anwenden, da muss man nach persönlichem Geschmack arbeiten, aber nicht übertreiben. Danach noch etwas die Deckkraft reduzieren, schon müsste der Schatten wirklich realistisch aussehen.

Du "schwebst" auch noch auf dem Weg. Damit meine ich, es sieht noch unrealistisch aus, wie du auf dem Weg stehst. Unter deinen Füßen würde ich dezent abdunkeln damit du besser ins Gesamtbild passt.

Mittels Dodge&Burn würde ich dich noch bearbeiten, damit der Kontrast besser rauskommt und du "wirklich" in der Kulisse stehst.

lg Andy


----------

